# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Dev-Genç, CIA''nın

## axuliuma

Dev-Genç, CIA''nın avucunun içindeydi!

6 Ocak 1971 günü Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Muhsin Batur, diğer NATO ülkeleri komutanları ile beraber 19 Ocak günü sona erecek bir gezi için ABD''ye gider. 

8 Ocak 1971 tarihli gazeteler, "üniversite polisi tasarısı hazırlandı" manşetlerine yer verir. Aynı tarihli gazetelerde, "ABD''ye giden eroinin yüzde 80''i Türk malı" başlıklı haberler vardır. 

Bu arada banka soygunları başlamıştır. 15 Ocak 1971 günü İçişleri Bakanlığı, İş Bankası Emek şubesini Deniz Gezmiş ile Yusuf Aslan''ın soyduğunu açıklar. Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü ise Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarının bir süre önce Kavaklıdere''de saklandığını duyurur. Buna göre bir süre öncesine kadar Amerikan Haberler Merkezi''nde ressam olarak çalışan Sevim Onursal''ın İller Bankası evlerindeki apartman katına bir icra takibi için giden avukat Mehmet Karacanlı, icra memuru Nihat Aksoy ve polis memuru Cemal şeker, o sırada evde saklanmakta olan Deniz Gezmiş ve arkadaşları tarafından kendilerini yakalamaya geldikleri sanılarak etkisiz hale getirilir. Gezmiş ve arkadaşları durumu anlayınca adı geçen üç kişiyi bağlayıp evden kaçar. 

Sevim Onursal, Deniz Gezmiş''in arkadaşı Kor Koçalak''ın birlikte yaşadığı kadındır. Ertesi gün teslim olan Sevim Onursal ile ilgili soruşturmayı savcı yardımcısı Nusret Demiral yürütür. Onursal tutuklanır.
Bu arada Türkiye Milli Gençlik Teşkilatı Başkanı Bozkurt Nuhoğlu 17 Ocak tarihinde ilginç bir açıklama yapar. Nuhoğlu, "Deniz Gezmiş, 3 gün önce Ankara''da yakalandı. Bunu bana Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü mensupları ile çok yakın ilişkisi olan bir arkadaşım açıkladı" demektedir! 

MİT ise 20 Ocak itibarıyla Deniz Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarını Karadeniz sahilinde aratmakta olduğunu açıklamıştır. Hatta, Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarının 3 avcı botu ile denize açıldığı da basına açıklanmıştır. MİT, ısrarla Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarının Ankara dışına çıktığını vurgulamaktadır! 
Oysa Gezmiş ve arkadaşları Ankara''da, ODTü''de saklanmaktadır. 

BALGAT BASKINI 

14 şubat 1971''i 15 şubat 1971''e bağlayan gece Balgat''taki Amerikan tesislerinin basıldığı, kaçırılan zenci çavuş Jimmy Ray Finley''in 17.5 saat sonra serbest bırakıldığı açıklanır. Amerikalılar, kaçıranların 3 kişi olduğunu iddia ederken Türk yetkililer 5-6 kişiden söz etmektedir. 

16 şubat''ta Finley''in polisteki sorgusuna bir Amerikalı yetkili de katılır. Finley, önemli sorulara cevap vermez. Zenci çavuş, "Beni kaçıranlar 5 kişiden fazlaydı. Gözlerimi bağladılar. Kimseyi görmedim!" demiştir. 
18 şubat tarihli Cumhuriyet gazetesi ise banka soyguncularının Gaziantep''e 50 bin lira göndererek kaçakçılara 16''lık Map marka tabanca siparişinde bulunduğunu yazar. Oysa Deniz Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarının, kaçakçıların temin edeceği silahlara ihtiyacı yoktur. Nitekim bu durumu fark eden Maraş bağımsız milletvekili İbrahim üztürk, 23 şubat günü bir Meclis araştırması önergesi vererek şöyle der: 
"Bomba bir savaş aracıdır, ancak ordunun elinde bulunmalıdır. Oysa meydana gelen olaylarda binlerce ateşli silah, bomba ve dinamit kullanılmaktadır. Gençlere bu silah ve bombaları hangi dış ve iç örgütler, neyin karşılığında sağlamaktadır?" 

Meclis''e bu önerge verilirken, patlamalar tüm hızıyla sürmektedir. ABD Büyükelçiliği''nin karşısındaki köşede bulunan polis noktasında meydana gelen patlamada bir polis elinden yaralanmıştır. üğrenci olayları, polis-öğrenci çatışmaları büyümektedir. 

3 Mart 1971 günü Genelkurmay Başkanı Memduh Tağmaç, 2 bin subayla görüşmüş ve 40 dakikalık bir konuşma yapmıştır: 
"-Anayasa ve demokratik düzen içinde gereken, gerektiği zaman yapılacaktır." 
4 Mart 1971 gecesi ise bu defa Gölbaşı''ndaki Ahlatlıbel mevkiinde Amerikalılara ait radar üssünden 4 Amerikalı kaçırılır! Kaçırılanlar Başçavuş Jimmie Sexton, Er James Cholsen, Er Richard Canazsi, Er Larry J. Heavnet''tir. Türk Halk Kurtuluş Ordusu adına gazetelere gönderilen bildiride 4 milyon dolar fidye ve gözaltındaki devrimcilerin serbest bırakılması istenmektedir. 
Olaydan sonra ODTü eski öğrencisi Mete Ertekin, kaçırılan Amerikalılara ait aracı, Amerikan ve Sovyet elçiliklerinin yakınlarında bir yere park ederken polis tarafından yakalandı. Ertekin, "Eylem, Deniz Gezmiş başkanlığındaki Dev-Genç''e bağlı şehir komandoları tarafından yapıldı" dedi.

Ertekin''in verdiği bilgiye göre Gölbaşı yolu üzerindeki Kepe Boğazı''nda Ahlatlıbel''deki Amerikan radar mevziinde nöbeti devreden 4 Amerikalı, USAF 68-3002 plakalı otomobille şehre giderken, barikatla durdurulmuştu. Türk şoför bağlanarak yol kenarına bırakılmış, 3 kişi rehineleri alarak başka bir araçla şehre gitmiş, diğer iki kişi de Amerikalıların aracını şehre götürmüştür. 
Devam edeceğiz.

----------

